# Date code on tapered PJ Ritter



## RelicRaker (Oct 3, 2017)

I know the tapered PJ Ritter is a common ABM catsup and that a lot of of you guys throw 'em back, but I was wondering about the Owens-Illinois date code. I know the "2" to the left of the diamond indicates the Huntington WV plant, but this plant was producing bottles for decades. So does the "0" to the right of the diamond indicate 1930, '40, '50, '60...? The base is not stippled and shows the company in Bridgeton, not Philly, if that helps. Pix below.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 3, 2017)

They removed the wings almost entirely from the <(I)> by 1960. Only remaining moulds had them, and those were out of use pretty quickly. If there is a dot after the 0, that is, I think, the '40s (or 1940) for the mould, anyway. If not, though it's hard to believe since they had just started up and I'd not have thought they organised their 30-year dating systems yet, but the mark should be 1930 if no dot is after it. This would correspond to a lack of stipling and the lack of their popular DURAGLAS mark, but those were not present on every bottle they made in the periods they were present. Stippling came out in the mid '30s, I think. DURAGLAS is a '40s - '60s thing as they coated the bottle in a protective sealant. The plant that made them was around forever, so  it cannot be narrowed down by that.
As such, 1930 is a safe bet.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes, there's a dot. It's clearer from another angle than in my pic. Definitely there tho.
1940 it is. 
Thanks, Spirit Bear!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 3, 2017)

I can't see it, but I'm glad you were able to accurately identify one.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 3, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> I can't see it, but I'm glad you were able to accurately identify one.



My mistake. I read "dot" as "period" and that turned out to be a little fleabite in the glass. 
So .... no dot .... 1930.
Cool, it just aged ten years!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 4, 2017)

This is the kind of informative interaction I really like to see on our forums. Good job guys.
Jim S


----------

